# zig cf 8 / single,dual,relays



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi,
can anyone supply me with details of wiring a dual relay to my zig cf8 unit
I have it wired up to a single relay to my refrigerator but been told I need a dual relay to charge leisure battery/// it is wired at the moment with a wire going to zig unit which powers the electronic ingnition to fridge only as zig instrutions / what do i need to do to fit dual relay???fit another wire to leisure batt and zig to work off switch when (car) charging??? I have just fitted cf8 as my cf6 went caput and i don't want to blow cf8 / i know the relay should come with w/diagram but it does not and the supplier says he will get one but cannot say when, so i am not holding my breath//// all he can tell me is a single relay will operate fridge or leisure batt and a double does both, GREAT!!! THANKS IN ADVANCE MADDIE


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maddie

I think this web page will help you wire the fridge and its separate relay in correctly:

Link to Fridge wiring

Mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

cheers mike / i already have it wired to the fridge as your link,but wondered about changing to dual relay???? to charge both fridge & l/batt?? do i need to go through relay to zig or stright to l/batt????I am not the best with leccy but my mate is and we are not 100% sure how to do it??or he thinks it may be too much hassel so I have to find out how, then twist his arm to get him to do it. thanks again maddie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again

here is a link to a PDf file ( you will need adobe reader t read it, you most likely have it already) of the installation guide and wiring diagram for your Zig unit.

Link to Zig Manual and wiring

it is a big file (3.5mB) and a slow web site so give it time.

Mike

P.S.
if you have not got Adobe reader get it here
Adobe (pdf) reader download Link


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Mike this is what i searched for about 1 hour / am i looking for somthing that is not there??? or just thick?don't answer the last one!
it is the relay bit that's the problem / do i need to wire from relay to L/BATT and to zig???or just to zig / already got a wire for fridge ignition/ will it utilise this ?or as above /// thanks maddie


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maddie

The fact that the zig cf8 was designed for use in a caravan does confuse when it comes to understanding the controls and wiring when it is fitted into a motorhome.

The zig cf8 will, if wired as in the diagram in the manual, charge your leisure battery, see number 4 in the instuctions for the switch setting to acheive this. It will also supply the fridge with power for the igniter. The power for the cooling element of the fridge will need to be supplied via a separate relay and wiring, as in the link I gave to fridge wiring . If as you say you have this in place already I don't see the need for any additional wiring or relay.

Mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Mike perhaps i cannot see the wood for the trees but it charges when pluged into the mains and the fridge works off both mains and engine, but the L/BATT only charges from mains not engine hence from my understanding the need for a dual relay (single works either fridge or L/BATT, BUT NOT BOTH)which charges /runs l/batt & fridge whilst engine is running so i am told,hence wiring queery??
TREES/WOOD,TREES/WOOD????
THANKS AGAIN MADDIE


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Maddie

it may be me who is not seeing the wood for the trees :lol: :lol: 

With the "Touring/On Site" switch set to Touring the leisure battery should be charged when the engine is running and the altenator is charging. This can be checked with a voltmeter...the voltage reading at the leisure battery will rise when charging starts. If this is not happening then the wiring cannot be as in the diagram or there is a fault in there somewhere.

The only adavantage I can see in adding another relay would be to automate this switching.....ie the leisure battery could be made to charge whenever the engine was running not only when the "Touring/On Site" switch was set to Touring.

Mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi thanks again/it makes sense what you say and i will get my mate to check out this
just found this site
www.marcleleisure.co.uk/Products.htm - 124k
i am going to make a coffee and try to see the wood past the trees??//////perhaps i am looking for a problem that is not there?
thanks again maddie


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Mike sorted it!!!!!!!! in my defence i did say not the Brightest with leccy
After my mate checked all wiring again he said it should work?????????told me to do what i do and start engine///// I HAVE BEEN TURNING ALL SWITCHES TO UP there by turning my 12v leisure battery off/ isolating it so cannot charge.After he stoped laffing he turned on 12v supply and hey presto it charges off engine.THANKS FOR YOUR IMPUT
TEE,HEE,TEE,HEE////////// I BET THERE ARE OTHERS OUT THERE DOING THE SAME???????/// MAYBE NOT?
CHEERS TERRY (MADDIE)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maddie

I am glad that we made it :lol: Now not only do you have a battery charging from the engine ..you understand your vans charger/power unit so much better than before.....a result in my eyes.



mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

HI MIKE DEFF RESULT but i did feel stupid / terry


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

maddie said:


> HI MIKE DEFF RESULT but i did feel stupid / terry


We just went through exactly the same 'problem' with the other half's 1986 Bedford Bambi. Couldn't see how the leisure battery would charge from the car alternator.Checked it with a meter, spent a day head-scratching, read all the circuit diagrams, couldn't figure out why no charge to L/batt. In our case it also turned out to be a blown fuse, but the problem still didn't go away until in desperation we flicked the Zig Unit switch to the proper position.

Duh.

It's charging now...


----------



## 107902 (Oct 26, 2007)

*ZIG CF8 UNIT*

I HAVE A HIGHWAYMAN AND NEED TO KNOW THE COLOR WIRING AS I NEED TO WIRE A ZIG UNIT FROM SCRATCH 
CAN ANY ONE HELP


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi destiny look at this below and spykal sent me a link (about 10 down )gives the manual to download
terry


----------

